
Internet Archive Responds to Senator’s Concern over National Emergency Library - ilamont
https://www.publishersweekly.com/pw/by-topic/digital/copyright/article/83027-internet-archive-responds-to-senator-s-concern-over-national-emergency-library.html
======
kick
For those of you who live in North Carolina, and it's at least a fair amount
of you, it's absolutely critical that you get Tillis (the senator described in
the article, who's upset with the Internet Archive over a perceived attempt
"to unilaterally create an emergency copyright act") out of office the next
time you get a chance. He's one of the worst congresscritters when it comes to
IP law, he only accepted that climate change _was a thing_ in 2018 (and still
doesn't accept that it's human-caused), is against rights for LGBT people, is
against net neutrality, took slightly under $200,000 from the pharmaceutical
industry last year, and I could go on for quite a while!

Regardless of your political leanings, he helps absolutely no one. It doesn't
matter who you vote him out with; it would be _incredibly_ hard to do worse.
If you care about the Internet Archive, getting rid of Tillis and people like
him is the best thing you can do to help its long-term viability.

